# horse confirmation question



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The description says its good for an apex shaped back.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> The description says its good for an apex shaped back.


As far as I know, the "apex" is the top of something.. so no idea how that applies to a back shape. :shock:

Is there someone you can contact from the saddle site and ask? I would be interested in hearing the answer.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Thorowgood T4 High Wither GP Saddle


this is the link for the saddle. Dover is a dealer for them, I'm going to see if they can special order it.
Im riding in a specialized right now, but its not mine. And I dont know how long I will have it. Im hoping to have it until after my first ride in February.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I assume (haven't heard that term for a horse before) that it means a horse like this:

















with a bony spine (more of a TB build, or sadly an emaciated horse (which you shouldn't be riding)
as opposed to this:


Some horses have a spine that stands out even in good weight/decent muscled topline.

(Side note... I googled "draft horse back" and got multiple draft horses, with cats on their backs..guess it makes the point though!)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think Yogiwick is onto something....I have to say I used to have a Thorowgood dressage saddle, and I really liked it. It was far from new when I got it, and I used it a couple of years, and sold it. It fit my Arabians (mine are narrow-shouldered, big-barreled mares, so saddles go forward....) and I probably should not have sold it!

I have a Paint with an "apex" back, apparently!! 

Nancy


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The issue with my boy Rikki is he had high narrow withers and the area behind his shoulders is hollowed a bit, combine that with a curved short arabian back. Almost all saddles bridge really bad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The angle on this pic sucks, but you can still see how curved his back is. He is not sway backed from being ridden, he is only five and a half and I broke him right before he turned five


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The pic won't show up for some reason. Is his back (behind his withers) smooth? or still a little ridged? I think that is what they are using the term apex for, since pretty much any horse will have some sort of an "apex" at the withers. Maybe a cut back saddle?? Have you considered an Australian saddle? Have no clue, just a thought  You may need special padding


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

A link for the pic shows up on my phone but not my tablet. Weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

And to answer your question it dips in right behind his shoulders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I love my thorogood saddle! The est part is that if that DOSE fill out you can change the gullet bars to fit better!


----------

